# [Umfrage] Wieviel Paketverlust habt ihr?



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2013)

Auf meiner never-ending Suche nach einem passenden Router frage ich mich langsam, ob ich nicht auch noch ein neues Modem brauche. Deswegen hier mal die Frage in die Runde:

Wieviel % Paketverlust ist an einem DSL-Anschluss üblich?

Ich habe gestern 4 Router durchgetestet und Werte zwischen 0,6 und 7% erhalten.
(TP-Link WDR3600: 5-7%, bei 2 weiteren Exemplaren identisch; WDR4900: 5-7,3%; Netgear WNDR4300: 3-7%; WNDR3500: 0,7-1%)
Die Fehler liegen jeweils zwischen Router und Interenet (TP-Link hat eine Ping-Funktion integriert, die identische Werte liefert). Schließe ich das Modem direkt an den Rechner an, habe ich maximal 0,3% (was ich nicht spüre. Alles oberhalb von 5% dagegen macht spätestens online-gaming so gut wie unmöglich)


Für die, die nicht wissen, wie mans misst:
Eingabeaufforderung aufrufen (Ausführen=>"cmd")
Eingeben: ping *internetadresse* -n *gewünschte Anzahl*

Also z.B. "ping PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und PC-Spiele -n 1000" um 1000 Pings an PCGH.de zu senden. Am Ende gibts eine Statistik, wieviele der Anfragen innerhalb des Standard-Zeitlimits nicht zurückkamen. (ehe jetzt alle den pcgh-Server DoSen: nimmt andere URLs  )
Während das ganze läuft, kann man beliebig surfen, spielen (außer vielleicht professionelles CS&Q3), etc.. Nur Bandbreitentests reagieren z.T. empfindlich, wenn mal eins ihrer Pakete minimal verzögert wird, weil der Ping in die Quere kommt. Ich empfehle wenigstens 1000 Pings, alles andere erlaubt überhaupt keine Aussagen unterhalb von 0,5%.


----------



## Ion (14. Oktober 2013)

Verlust 8%

Und was bedeutet das jetzt? 
Ich nutze nen Cisco Modem und habe daran nen TP-Link Router
Leitung: 100K von Unitymedia


Ich muss dazu sagen, in Online Games merke ich nichts negatives 


Edit:
Habe das gleiche gerade nochmal mit pcgh.de gemacht
(vorher mit web.de)

Jetzt habe ich 0% Verlust bei jeweils 100 Durchläufen


Ich verstehe es nicht, vielleicht hilft es dir ja


----------



## K3n$! (14. Oktober 2013)

ping pcghx.de -n 1000



> Ping-Statistik für 62.146.104.132:
> Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 1000, Verloren = 0
> (0% Verlust),
> Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
> Minimum = 32ms, Maximum = 34ms, Mittelwert = 32ms



> Fritzbox 7360 an 'nem 1&1 VDSL Anschluss via Telekom. (via LAN Kabel natürlich)


----------



## longtom (14. Oktober 2013)

Ping-Statistik für 62.146.104.132:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 1000, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 23ms, Maximum = 24ms, Mittelwert = 23ms


D-Link Router / Kabel Deutschland 32k


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2013)

Speedport W700v , 16k TDSL, 0% Verlust


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. Oktober 2013)

Speedport W722V Typ B, Leitung: VDSL 50, Lan Verbindung

1000 Pings an Google.de:

Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 1000, Verlust = 0 (*0% Verlust*)
Ping ~22ms


----------



## Laudian (14. Oktober 2013)

Glatte 0% mit meiner FritzBox 7390 mit einer VDSL 50k Leitung 

Ping-Statistik für 173.194.43.88:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 100, Empfangen = 100, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 129ms, Maximum = 131ms, Mittelwert = 129ms

Auf einen 1000er Test habe ich jetzt allerdings keine Lust.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Verlust 8%
> 
> Und was bedeutet das jetzt?
> Ich nutze nen Cisco Modem und habe daran nen TP-Link Router
> ...


 

Versuche ggf. nochmal mehr als 100 Durchläufe und weitere URLs. Vielleicht hattest du 1 mal Glück oder 1 mal Pech. Wäre sehr interessant zu sehen, ob gerade TP-Link-Router Probleme machen - bei mir liegen die auch ganz "vorne".

Auf alle Fälle hast du schon mal eine komplett andere Modem/Anschlusskombination und z.T. sehr ähnliche Werte.

Bezüglich Online-Games: Bei mir war World of Tanks besonders problematisch, mag auch daran liegen, dass es teilweise Cloud-basiert ist und ohnehin einen miserablen Code hat. Da kamen dann mehrmals pro Minute Lags von bis zu einer Sekunde oder Pingspikes bis auf über 500, die normalerweise -siehe Code- nur ein paar mal pro Stunde auftreten würden.
(Falls du es testen möchtest: Zumindest als ich angefangen habe, konnte man accounts bequem mit trash-mail.com-Adressen anlegen. Etwas dauerhafteres würde ich sowieso nicht empfehlen, da Wargaming willkürlich Accounts sperrt. Client-Runterladen dauert aber)





Laudian schrieb:


> Glatte 0% mit meiner FritzBox 7390 mit einer VDSL 50k Leitung
> 
> Ping-Statistik für 173.194.43.88:
> Pakete: Gesendet = 100, Empfangen = 100, Verloren = 0
> ...


 
129er Ping


----------



## Laudian (14. Oktober 2013)

Liegt an der Seite die ich angepingt habe  google.de
Üblicherweise liege ich im 30er Bereich.


----------



## clown44 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich verwende eine Fritzbox 7270 mit DSL6000:

Ping-Statistik für 62.146.132:
Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 1000, Verloren = 0 ( 0% Verlust )

Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
Minimum = 38 ms, Maximum = 235 ms, Mittelwert = 43 ms

PS: Werte mit WLan Ermittelt!!!


----------



## EX-Buzz (14. Oktober 2013)

0%  Verlust

Als DSL-Modem hab ich die FritzBox 7490


----------



## EX-Buzz (14. Oktober 2013)

Hier stand was doppeltes!

-kann man seine eigenen Beiträge auch löschen?-


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. Oktober 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Liegt an der Seite die ich angepingt habe  google.de
> Üblicherweise liege ich im 30er Bereich.


 
Ich hatte nie bei Google.de einen Ping über 25ms


----------



## keinnick (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich halte das nicht für aussagekräftig, da wir hier ja alle unterschiedliche Wege zu unterschiedlichen Seiten im Netz nehmen. Aber here we go:

Ping-Statistik für 62.146.104.132 (PCGH):
    Pakete: Gesendet = 563, Empfangen = 563, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 19ms, Maximum = 115ms, Mittelwert = 24ms
(danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr )

2 x DSL 16000, Router DrayTek Vigor 2920n, momentan per WLAN verbunden (bin in der Firma)

Wenn ich es nicht vergesse mache ich das heute Abend noch einmal von zu Hause (3k DSL@Speedport ftw )


----------



## Leandros (14. Oktober 2013)

TP-Link Router scheinen irgendwie dafür Prädestiniert. Besitze nämlich auch einen, mit dem ich eigentlich ziemlich Glücklich bin.

Habe Heute ziemlich gute Daten:

--- pcghx.de ping statistics ---
1000 packets transmitted, 999 packets received, 0.1% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 29.431/36.939/3561.641/111.691 ms


Kommt Stark auf die Tagesperformance von Kabel Deutschland an, wie mein Internet ist, hatte auch teilweise schon 50% Package Loss.

PS: Der Max Ping kommt dadurch zustande, das meine Firewall (Little Snitch auf OS X) den ersten Ping zuerst geblockt hat.


----------



## Timsu (14. Oktober 2013)

Was passiert wenn ihr hinter den Router an den WAN Port einen PC/Notebook setzt,  ist dann noch immer noch  Packetloss vorhanden? 
So könnte man Verbindung und Modem als Fehlerquelle ausschließen.


----------



## Yassen (14. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und den billigsten Router den es gibt 
und natürlich das billigste moedem


----------



## XT1024 (14. Oktober 2013)

Wie es sich gehört 0% - nach 1.000 an google.de
Mehr hätte mich doch gewundert. Warum soll man bei nicht-ausgelasteter Verbindung und <30 ms Daten verlieren


----------



## jamie (14. Oktober 2013)

0,1% aber das ist nicht repräsentativ, weil das stark schwankt. .daumen2:


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2013)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Hier stand was doppeltes!
> 
> -kann man seine eigenen Beiträge auch löschen?-



Normale Nutzer nicht, aber Mods *mach ich gleich*




Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich hatte nie bei Google.de einen Ping über 25ms


 
Ich hab da vielleicht mal 40-50 ms, aber ein Schnitt von >100 ist wirklich überraschend.




keinnick schrieb:


> Ich halte das nicht für aussagekräftig, da wir hier ja alle unterschiedliche Wege zu unterschiedlichen Seiten im Netz nehmen. Aber here we go:


 
Die Pings schwanken sicherlich auch so. Aber nenneswerte Paketverluste sollten, wenn es nicht gerade globale Entfernungen sind, eigentlich bei kaum einen auftreten.




Leandros schrieb:


> Kommt Stark auf die Tagesperformance von Kabel Deutschland an, wie mein Internet ist, hatte auch teilweise schon 50% Package Loss.


 
Aua. Das ist zumindest bei mir (Tkom) relativ egal. Wenn ich mit dem gleichen Gerät an nem anderen Tag zur anderen Uhrzeit messe, kommt annähernd das gleiche bei raus.




Timsu schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn ihr hinter den Router an den WAN Port einen PC/Notebook setzt,  ist dann noch immer noch  Packetloss vorhanden?
> So könnte man Verbindung und Modem als Fehlerquelle ausschließen.


 
Gute Frage. Die 1-2 mal, wo ich den Rechner versehentlich am WAN-Port angeschlossen habe, wurde erst gar kein Netzwerk erkannt.
Ich vermute aber ohnehin nicht, dass es bei mir der Router als solcher ist (5 von 6 Geräten aus 4 Baureihen von 2 Herstellern? Unwahrscheinlich), sondern dass es entweder eine Inkompatibilität zwischen Routern und Modem ist (bzw. ein schleichender Defekt des Modems, mit der bessere LAN-Chip vom Rechner noch klarkommt) oder aber dass die Router irgendwelche Feineinstellungen für die Verbindung falsch setzen. Leider habe ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, die Verbindung Router-Modem unabhängig von der Verbindung Modem-Internet zu testen.



XT1024 schrieb:


> Wie es sich gehört 0% - nach 1.000 an google.de
> Mehr hätte mich doch gewundert. Warum soll man bei nicht-ausgelasteter Verbindung und <30 ms Daten verlieren


 
Genau: 
Und genau das mit der Ahnung würde ich gerne ändern. Ping ist bei mir nämlich auch gut und Belastung nicht vorhanden, aber einzelne Pakete bleiben einfach auf der Strecke.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Oktober 2013)

Außer Konkurrenz:
Android-Tablet per 3G

--- pcghx.de ping statistics ---
1000 packets transmitted, 1000 received, 0% packet loss, time 1009176ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 247.498/290.783/1418.792/105.129 ms



Dasselbe per WiFi über ein WLAN am Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs und der Reichweite (Dlink-Router)

--- pcghx.de ping statistics ---
1000 packets transmitted, 1000 received, 0% packet loss, time 1009476ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 20.356/33.759/228.302/12.602 ms


----------



## Superwip (14. Oktober 2013)

0% Verlust nach 188.21.9.58 (google.de)



> Gute Frage. Die 1-2 mal, wo ich den Rechner versehentlich am WAN-Port angeschlossen habe, wurde erst gar kein Netzwerk erkannt.


 
Automatisch geht das auch nicht, man muss am PC und am Router manuell die entsprechende IP einstellen. Dann sollte es eigentlich schon funktionieren.



Eine hohe Verlustrate ist bei DSL ein wirklich schlechtes Zeichen. Das deutet auf sporadische Verbindungsabbrüche hin, die wenigstens einige hundert Millisekunden dauern.​


----------



## WestEnd (14. Oktober 2013)

> Ping statistics for 62.146.104.132:
> Packets: Sent = 1000, Received = 999, Lost = 1 (0% loss)
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 54ms, Maximum = 129ms, Average = 57ms



Vodafuck Easybox 803A - DSL 16k - VPN.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

0% via IPv6 - so wie es sein sollte

IPv4 nicht über diese Methode messbar. Ansonsten 0%.

Alle die nen IPv6 Anschluss von Unitymedia, Kabeldeutschland oder KabelBW haben, können es so zu einer IPv4 Adresse nicht messen. Da sollte man z.B. auf einen CS Server mit IPv4 Adresse connecten und dann im Netgraph den Paketloss beobachten. TS Server gehen ebenfalls.

Bei den neuen Anschlüssen hat man leider nurnoch IPv4 via DS-Lite. Das bedeutet der Router zuhause schaufelt alle IPv4 Daten über einen Tunnel zu einem Server(Router) beim Kabelanbieter. Der arbeitet mehr oder weniger wie ein riesiger NAT Router, wo ihr euch den IPv4 Anschluss mit anderen Kunden teilt. Da diese Methode eine Erfindung aus der IP-Meth-Küche ist, funktioniert es natürlich nicht und der Server lässt nach Lust und Laune eure Pingpakete im Datennirvana verschwinden, weil er sie nicht mehr zuordenen kann oder überlastet ist.


----------



## Laudian (14. Oktober 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab da vielleicht mal 40-50 ms, aber ein Schnitt von >100 ist wirklich überraschend.


 
Das wird wahrscheinlich der Grund sein weshalb sich so viele VDSL Kunden darüber beschweren dass Youtube-Videos in mehr als 480p quasi garnicht laden ohne Addons die das ganze gerade biegen 
Bei allen nicht-Google-Seiten liege ich bei 20-30ms, wie sich das so gehört wenn man in einer Großstadt lebt.


----------



## DrDave (14. Oktober 2013)

Ping-Statistik für 173.194.44.31:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 1000, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 16ms, Maximum = 22ms, Mittelwert = 16ms
Google.de musste herhalten.

Telekom/Level 3 hatte die letzten paar Tage/Wochen Probleme mit einem Router, sodass der Packetloss auf amerikanische Server richtig hoch war.
Problem wurde für mich nun behoben, da jetzt anders geroutet wird


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Automatisch geht das auch nicht, man muss am PC und am Router manuell die entsprechende IP einstellen. Dann sollte es eigentlich schon funktionieren.




Stimmt, wenn man nicht nur in engen PPPoE-Bahnen denkt, sollte es gar nicht mal so kompliziert sein.
Mal gucken, ob ich der Tage dazu komme, es zu testen. Ein Testmodem zu organisieren ist heute erstmal daran gescheitert, dass die im T-Punkt schon eine 10 Personen lange Warteliste für freie Mitarbeiter hatten  (und ggf. nicht mal welche vor Ort).



> Eine hohe Verlustrate ist bei DSL ein wirklich schlechtes Zeichen. Das deutet auf sporadische Verbindungsabbrüche hin, die wenigstens einige hundert Millisekunden dauern.[/LEFT]


 
Kennst du eine mögliche Ursache dafür, die am Router liegen könnte? Ne einfache direkte Verbindung unter Windows hat das Problem ja nicht und es gibt definitiv Unterschiede zwischen den Routern, die ich hier habe.




Laudian schrieb:


> Das wird wahrscheinlich der Grund sein weshalb sich so viele VDSL Kunden darüber beschweren dass Youtube-Videos in mehr als 480p quasi garnicht laden ohne Addons die das ganze gerade biegen
> Bei allen nicht-Google-Seiten liege ich bei 20-30ms, wie sich das so gehört wenn man in einer Großstadt lebt.


 
Ich weiß schon, warum ich mir den IP-Scheiß nicht habe andrehen lassen wollen  (zugegebenermaßen dachte ich, nur der Telefon-Teil hätte Latenzprobleme  )
Im Moment belästige ich Google mit nem 3000er Pack und nahezu jeder Ping ist nach 7-8 ms wieder zurück.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. Oktober 2013)

Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 1000, Verloren = 0
Kein Verlust ala 0,0%

Ich war verwundert , da meine Verbinung gerade angeblich "gestört" ist und bei mir zurzeit alles zusammenbricht aber es lief alles gut 

3Play100 @ Technicolor TC72000


----------



## Timsu (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe auch einen Verlust von 0%, Kabeldeutschland mit TP Link 1043.
Wie sieht es bei euch mit einem flood-Ping aus? (Linux oder Cygwin)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Oktober 2013)

Noch läuft pcgh.de stabil.^^

Vom Arbeits-PC aus:


> Ping-Statistik für 62.146.104.132:
> Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 1000, Verloren = 0
> (0% Verlust),
> Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
> Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 3ms, Mittelwert = 0ms


----------



## keinnick (14. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt noch mal von zu Hause (DSL 3000 @ Speedport w900v):

Ping-Statistik für 62.146.104.132 (PCGH):
Pakete: Gesendet = 500, Empfangen = 500, Verloren = 0
(0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
Minimum = 42ms, Maximum = 107ms, Mittelwert = 43ms





PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Noch läuft pcgh.de stabil.^^
> 
> Vom Arbeits-PC aus:
> 
> Mittelwert = 0ms


 

Du Angeber, Du sitzt bestimmt mit nem 1m LAN-Kabel neben dem Server!


----------



## DrDave (14. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Noch läuft pcgh.de stabil.^^
> 
> Vom Arbeits-PC aus:


 
Fällt euch das überhaupt auf wenn hier paar Leute pcgh.de anpingen?


----------



## taks (14. Oktober 2013)

> Ping-Statistik für 173.194.35.55:
> Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 999, Verloren = 1
> (0% Verlust),
> Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
> Minimum = 14ms, Maximum = 362ms, Mittelwert = 25ms



Nichtmal schlecht für das ich an einem Powerline-Adapter hänge 


PS: der max. Ping kommt wegen dem nachladen der Youtube Videos zustande -.-


----------



## keinnick (14. Oktober 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Fällt euch das überhaupt auf wenn hier paar Leute pcgh.de anpingen?



Denke ich nicht weil das bisschen Bandbreite nicht ins Gewicht fällt. Wenn sich hier aber alle Scriptkiddies sammeln und ihre DSL-Anschlüsse vereinen für einen flood ping fällt das (hoffentlich) auf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht weil das bisschen Bandbreite nicht ins Gewicht fällt. Wenn sich hier aber alle Scriptkiddies sammeln und ihre DSL-Anschlüsse vereinen für einen flood ping fällt das (hoffentlich) auf.


 Wenn ich mir den Speedtest Thread so angucke, dann brauchen wir nur die Top 30 Uploader.


----------



## Superwip (14. Oktober 2013)

> Kennst du eine mögliche Ursache dafür, die am Router liegen könnte? Ne einfache direkte Verbindung unter Windows hat das Problem ja nicht und es gibt definitiv Unterschiede zwischen den Routern, die ich hier habe.


 
Es wäre interessant ob die Pings beim Senden verloren gegangen sind oder erst beim Empfangen...

Prinzipiell könnte es etwa sein das manche Router "geduldiger" sind wenn es darum geht ein Paket mehrfach zu senden.

Siehe auch:
Routing Process Continued — Behind the PING | IT Certifications


----------



## Sturmi (14. Oktober 2013)

Mit meinem VDSL sieht das ganze so aus.

Ping statistics for 2a02:2e0:3fe:100::8: (heise.de)
    Packets: Sent = 1000, Received = 1000, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 21ms, Maximum = 47ms, Average = 22ms


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht weil das bisschen Bandbreite nicht ins Gewicht fällt. Wenn sich hier aber alle Scriptkiddies sammeln und ihre DSL-Anschlüsse vereinen für einen flood ping fällt das (hoffentlich) auf.



Die Bandbreite ist minimal (weswegen man den Test ja auch problemlos nebenbei laufen lassen könnte), aber wenn sehr viele Leute zeitgleich damit loslegen, steigt die Zahl der Anfragen einfach deutlich an. Jeder auch nur halbwegs brauchbare Server ist da gegen gesichert und wird irgendwann einfach nicht mehr Antworten - PCGH.de ist also sicher. Aber die Ergebnisse wären in so einem Fall unbrauchbar 




Superwip schrieb:


> Es wäre interessant ob die Pings beim Senden verloren gegangen sind oder erst beim Empfangen...


 
Ne Idee, wie man das feststellen kann?


----------



## Timsu (14. Oktober 2013)

Das Linux Ping Tool zeigt das an.
Edit: Bin mir doch nicht so ganz sicher,  müsste man das nicht am Zielcomputer prüfen?


----------



## blackout24 (14. Oktober 2013)

> me@localhost ~ % ping pcghx.de -q -c 1000
> PING pcghx.de (62.146.104.132) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> --- pcghx.de ping statistics ---
> ...



PCGH scheint weiter weg zusein, als der nächste Google Server der antwortet in 5 ms. Gigabit Glasfaser > *


----------



## Superwip (15. Oktober 2013)

> Ne Idee, wie man das feststellen kann?


 
Nur an dem Endgerät das angepingt wird.

Man bräuchte dort ein Programm das die eingehenden Pings zählt; mit Wireshark sollte das klappen. Vermutlich gibt es auch einfachere Programme aber ich kenne keins.


----------



## Der-Bert (15. Oktober 2013)

Ping-Statistik für 62.146.104.132:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 1000, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 29ms, Mittelwert = 28ms

Leitung ist ne 16.000er mit einer FRITZ!Box 7330


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Nur an dem Endgerät das angepingt wird.
> 
> Man bräuchte dort ein Programm das die eingehenden Pings zählt; mit Wireshark sollte das klappen. Vermutlich gibt es auch einfachere Programme aber ich kenne keins.


 
Dann müssen wir wohl abwarten, ob sich Stephan nochmal meldet


----------



## Superwip (15. Oktober 2013)

Na ja, man braucht nur einen Computer an einem anderen Internetanschluss, eventuell eine Mobilfunkverbindung...

Die Verbindung der Gegenstelle sollte allerdings natürlich möglichst fehlerfrei sein.


----------



## shiwa77 (21. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab auch mal den Test gemacht:


> Ping-Statistik für 62.146.104.132:
> Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 1000, Verloren = 0
> (0% Verlust),
> Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
> Minimum = 34ms, Maximum = 132ms, Mittelwert = 40ms


Router ist ne Fritzbox 7390 neueste Laborfirmware an einem analogen 50k VDSL2 Anschluss der Telekom, Laptop per WLAN


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja, man braucht nur einen Computer an einem anderen Internetanschluss, eventuell eine Mobilfunkverbindung...
> 
> Die Verbindung der Gegenstelle sollte allerdings natürlich möglichst fehlerfrei sein.


 Das ganze hängt aber, meiner meinung nach, nicht nur an der anbindung der gegenstelle. Das internet ist nunmal dezentral und von daher kann deine anfrage auch dreimal die erde umrunden, bevor sie am ziel ist. Wenn da in der reihe von servern einer ist der quasi "keinen bock" hat durch zu leiten oder wegen priorität den ping einfach hinten runter fallen lässt, kommt die anfrage am ziel nicht an oder wird halt auf dem rückweg verschluckt.
Wenn du das nun alles testen willst, müßtest du an jeden server einen tausender anfragen schicken und hoffen, das auch wirklich der richtige den fehler zeigt.
Im umkehrschluß wäre dann eine "direkte" verbindung zum ziel die unanfälligste in bezug auf ping-verluste. (ohne andere server dazwischen) Das wird aber nicht machbar sein, außer du nimmst auf beiden seiten ein 56k-modem.


----------



## Driftking007 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe 7 Pakete verloren von 1000 nach heise.de. (bis 0,1 %)
War über Wlan drin und gehe von aus, dass eher die Fritzbox 3370 einfach mal nicht alles durchlässt 
Hab dahinter ein Siemens SL2-141-I als Bridge. Oft kommt es vor, dass die Fritzbox einfach verweigert, trotz 1800er Leitung überhaupt irgendwelche größeren Sachen zu laden.


----------



## kerze21 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ping-Statistik für 173.194.70.94: google.de
    Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 1000, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 51ms, Maximum = 72ms, Mittelwert = 51ms

Alles über LAN


----------



## mrfloppy (24. Oktober 2013)

1500 pakete zu google.de 4 verloren 0% verlust, mittelwert 20ms

18M adsl2+ leitung wo eine FB7270 v3 dran hängt


----------

